# Longines Legend Diver (No Date). Where to find?



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am desperately looking for a Legend Diver No Date and I cannot find one anywhere in the UK.

I know the model without the date has been discontinued by Longines and replaced with the date one, but maybe someone among you knows where to find a good used one or a shop (possibly in London) that can order one or could still have some pieces in stock.

I would also be interested in the original (vintage) model.

Thanks


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

I do see them on e-bay, but not necessarily from a UK seller. Is that a delimiting factor in your purchase?


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> I do see them on e-bay, but not necessarily from a UK seller. Is that a delimiting factor in your purchase?


I think the no-date version is better looking and it will probably acquire a certain value over time, especially if Longines has not any intention to reissue them. On average I prefer online shops to eBay, however if that is the only solution I will continue scouting.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Here you go:

e-bay item # 111743620866

Full kit and seller says it still has a year of mfg. warranty left.

NO idea if the price is reasonable or not, as I don't stalk these; seller is willing to entertain offers though ...


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi, thanks. I have found a number of ebay auctions abroad. I wanted to find something in the Uk. Thanks anyway!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

OK ... here you go: Item # 231675430254

This time it's a UK seller ...


----------



## Jim Barr UK (Apr 29, 2017)

Are you still looking for one??


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Jim Barr UK said:


> Are you still looking for one??


 Hi Jim! Yes, but unfortunately I don't have much money to spend this month. Are you selling one?


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

No dates have long since disappeared from dealers and can fetch upwards of £1,250 on the bay. The originals can fetch £5-6k so I hope you have deep pockets as you have expensive tastes.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Padders said:


> No dates have long since disappeared from dealers and can fetch upwards of £1,250 on the bay. The originals can fetch £5-6k so I hope you have deep pockets as you have expensive tastes.


 Hello Padders! Thank you for your answer. Yes I know that they have disappeared and I know that vintage pieces are quite expensive. When I will have the money I will think about it.


----------

